# Project : DAUGHTER'S BOW



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, as the title states I am currently re-doing my daughters bow for her. We picked up a Bear Brave that was kinda beat up but she could pull it back and the price was right so......... These are just the starting pictures and there will be more to follow and with the help of MooseMeat and CrashMan hopefully this will be done by next week and have her shooting real soon.
Looks like I'm going to have to use PhotoBucket - what you are going to see is the bow before any work done, prime stage, and 2 Coat of paint stage. Still need to do the clear coat and limbs and new string - this is only the riser.
-Matt
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/tylerjordyn/Chatham-Kent-20120711-01291.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/tylerjordyn/Chatham-Kent-20120711-01292.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/tylerjordyn/Chatham-Kent-20120711-01293.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/tylerjordyn/Chatham-Kent-20120711-01296.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/tylerjordyn/Chatham-Kent-20120711-01297.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/tylerjordyn/Chatham-Kent-20120711-01298.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/tylerjordyn/Chatham-Kent-20120711-01299.jpg


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

For what it's worth I got about $20.00 bucks into the bow/primer/and paint ! So if she shoot's it for a month I will be supper happy but with the way it's turning out I know she is going to want to show it off at all the local 3-D shoots. She's Lovin It !!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Do some swirl painting with it Matt, make it look real fancy


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

dont be so darn cheap,send it out to be dipped!keep up the good work and i hope you get all the enjoyment of shooting with your daughter as i do with my son.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thats the bow my daughter started out with, just watch the cable guide bar has a tendency to slip out after a while.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well since the pic's that are posted it now has silver flake sparkle added to it and I have to admit it is starting to look good !!!  , Tomorrow will hopefully get the limbs done and we are thinking black limbs " with or without sparkle - not sure yet ", then some custom decals for the limbs and a new purple and black string ! Tried to get a pic of the sparkly riser but the camera wasn't doing it any justice but it sure does look shiny.
I better be careful though cause Tyler " my son " who also shoots is starting to get jealous I think - before I know it his bow will be going in for a make over as'well !!!
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, we got the limbs done today "black" and of course they had to have sparkle as'well ! lol', going to get a new string made for it tomorrow and should have it back together by the weekend. Will post pic's soon.
-Matt


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

tell tyler to bring his bow to brushfire hydrographics and get the aluminum checkerplate filmdip would look awesome


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

OneidaStealth said:


> tell tyler to bring his bow to brushfire hydrographics and get the aluminum checkerplate filmdip would look awesome


I've talked to Scott and want to get a release done as'well ! I'll have to see how much he would charge me for Ty's bow, had my old Paradox done there last year and it turned out awesome !


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

Scott is doing my Stealth Eagle in skull camo can't wait to see it gonna be sweet looking


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Were almost there ! Should be shooting by Monday !!! Thank's Again for all the help !


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Got the accessories on now ! Now just have to try to sight in a little and shoot on Sunday if she is feeling better by then " she had surgery yesterday so... ??? " good ol tonsils and adnoids are out !
-Matt


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Your daughters bow looks great! Love the purple! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks great!!!:thumbs_up
Her smile says it all!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are a few pic's of her and her brother today at one of the local 3-D shoots ! She was pretty siked !!! Thanks again for the help !
-Matt 
http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/tylerjordyn/ERCA 3-D Shoot/


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like she is having a great time, good on ya for getting her started!


----------

